# Damn!! We got FAT.



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 7, 2016)

I was at one of my doctors' office, yesterday. (I'm 70 and when you're 70, you collect doctors like an old dog collects fleas.) Anyway, I'm 228 pounds. Nobody calls me "skinny". And, yeah, I should loose about 50 pounds. But I was the thinnest person in the waiting room-about 20 people. I don't think they all had  glandular problems. Later, I was at the supermarket. Everybody was fat-me included. Not one normal size person in the store. When in the hell did we get so fat?


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 7, 2016)

It creeps up on your over time.  Has happened to me.  I lost the weight, but have to be careful now.  Too many unhealthy foods out there that taste good but have a ton of calories.  Combine that with a sedentary lifestyle and it's a recipe for obesity.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2016)

I am in the club, too.  lol


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2016)

What for you say "we", Kemosabee?  Me not fat.....me _fluffy_.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 8, 2016)

At the doctor's office, I was sitting next to a huge woman. Her thigh was the size of my waist. And I'm 228. That's when I noticed we were all grossly overweight.  I have a bad spinal condition and can't walk far. One of the reasons I didn't want to use those electric carts at stores is that I didn't want to look like another obese guy too fat to walk. At the supermarket, I noticed a fat 12 year old boy. I know what it's like to be a fat kid. I looked around and everybody was overweight.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm always sad to see an obese child, and I'm seeing more and more of them around here.  I think that being an obese child sets you up for a lifetime of struggle with your weight, as well as other things as well.  There's actually a child in my neighborhood who was diagnosed with *Type II diabetes.   *He is about 14.  Very sad.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 8, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was at one of my doctors' office, yesterday. (I'm 70 and when you're 70, you collect doctors like an old dog collects fleas.) Anyway, I'm 228 pounds. Nobody calls me "skinny". And, yeah, I should loose about 50 pounds. But I was the thinnest person in the waiting room-about 20 people. I don't think they all had  glandular problems. Later, I was at the supermarket. Everybody was fat-me included. Not one normal size person in the store. When in the hell did we get so fat?



You ain't alone fuzzybuddy!     My doctor calls me fat....only people(more obese than me) calls me skinny.   :shrug:

I just got back from Silversneakers, the trainer talked me out of committing the impulsive act of eating the last chocolate caramel brownie(at home); instead, I had a big salad with shredded chicken on it.     I feel so much better....but I'm still wantin' the brownie.   :shrug:


----------



## Don M. (Jul 8, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was at one of my doctors' office, yesterday. (I'm 70 and when you're 70, you collect doctors like an old dog collects fleas.) Anyway, I'm 228 pounds. Nobody calls me "skinny". And, yeah, I should loose about 50 pounds. But I was the thinnest person in the waiting room-about 20 people. I don't think they all had  glandular problems. Later, I was at the supermarket. Everybody was fat-me included. Not one normal size person in the store. When in the hell did we get so fat?



Luckily, I only visit the doctor a couple times a year....but, I notice the same thing...a waiting room full of overweight people.  The same at the stores.  When we go to the casino, most of the people are older, and the majority of them are substantially overweight.  I wonder if it dawns on any of them that their Might be a correlation between being overweight, and having health problems.  

The Very Best way we could ever lower our health care costs would be to have a "War on Obesity".   BTW...I am 5'9", nearly 74, and hold pretty steady around 160lbs.  I make ever effort to eat properly, and get plenty of exercise...as a person gets older, there is No better way to stay fit and healthy.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 8, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Luckily, I only visit the doctor a couple times a year....but, I notice the same thing...a waiting room full of overweight people.  The same at the stores.  When we go to the casino, most of the people are older, and the majority of them are substantially overweight.  I wonder if it dawns on any of them that their Might be a correlation between being overweight, and having health problems.
> 
> The Very Best way we could ever lower our health care costs would be to have a "War on Obesity".   BTW...I am 5'9", nearly 74, and hold pretty steady around 160lbs.  I make ever effort to eat properly, and get plenty of exercise...as a person gets older, there is No better way to stay fit and healthy.



Amen.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm 70 and when you're 70, you collect doctors like an old dog collects fleas


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 9, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> You ain't alone fuzzybuddy!     My doctor calls me fat....only people(more obese than me) calls me skinny.   :shrug:
> 
> I just got back from Silversneakers, the trainer talked me out of committing the impulsive act of eating the last chocolate caramel brownie(at home); instead, I had a big salad with shredded chicken on it.     I feel so much better....but I'm still wantin' the brownie.   :shrug:



Quick -- throw that brownie away -- it's the only thing that works for me.


----------



## jujube (Jul 9, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'm 70 and when you're 70, you collect doctors like an old dog collects fleas
> View attachment 30536



You know you're a senior citizen when all the names in your "little black book" end with the letters M.D., D.O., O.D. or D.P.M.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't see the doctor all that often ( fortunately) and am not fat, and don't see many fat people here where I live. So why more in the US? Food is not cheap here, and portions are much smaller than the US too, we don't have 'doggy bags' and in any case, if eating out, there wouldn't be any left overs, due to not all that much on the plate!
Even so, mainly due to young people not being as active as in the past, less walking about and more driving in cars,plus sugary drinks and chocolate having more sugar now, young people are weightier than either us, or our children.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2016)

Happened to me and hubby.. and our doctor called both of us fat.   So hubby has taken off 40 pounds and I've gotten 30 off so far and working on my final 20.   Doc is going to be really surprised when we see him next month.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 9, 2016)

Congratulations,QuickSilver. That's a considerable  amount of fat off of you. 70 LBS. You deserve a medal. Impressive.


----------



## ossian (Jul 10, 2016)

I think as we get older, it is much more difficult for us to maintain regular exercise. So, for those who are trying to reduce their weight and have managed it.....well done! That is a great achievement. 

It is not just the US that is developing a problem with obesity. I think much of the western world is the same. The type of food being produced and our lifestyle is much to blame. Unfortunately, it does have an impact on our health service and it seems that so many medical problems now stem from our diet and lifestyle. Hopefully, our kids and grandkids can get it sorted before the time bomb explodes.


----------



## Debby (Jul 17, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Happened to me and hubby.. and our doctor called both of us fat.   So hubby has taken off 40 pounds and I've gotten 30 off so far and working on my final 20.   Doc is going to be really surprised when we see him next month.




Oh my goodness QuickSilver!  Good for you!  And for your husband to.  What excellent work you've done!  You must be very proud of yourself.


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

I notice that at my high school reunion, everyone was a bit pudgy. Why does that happen ,simple they over eat an don't workout/ The dishes they serve now are HUGE. I guess so we pay more
I'm not big on going out to eat, if it's there you will eat it. I'm 66 an I'm the same size I was in high school, same measurements. I joined a gym at 21 an never stopped. I workout 4 times a week.
I have a trainer 2 times a week an love it. We have to get off the couch, stop with all the heavy food an sauces an get into shape. It not only makes you feel better but it will help you live longer.


----------



## happytime (Jul 26, 2016)

I believe in going to the gym on a regular basis ,always. I'm the same size now that I was in high school a 7. I work out 4 days a week because I really like going to the gym
I'm 66 years old an I think the reason young kids are overweight is Fast Food. Didn't have that when we were growing up. The servings now are huge, I like to cook so 
restaurants is a place I never go. Why are older people bigger, we get to be couch potatoes I think an do alot less. An that really is normal, I was so sick during my cancer
I promised I would not allow that in my life. I've always gone to the gym an will till I'm unable to, walking just won't do it. Get the heart rate up an sweat.


----------



## oldman (Jul 27, 2016)

I have always been a workout nut, mostly running. When I retired, I was 6'4" and am now 6'3". I weighed in at 210, which is pretty lean and now I weigh 219. My desire to run is beginning to wane thanks to my new friend Arthur Itis. My wife says I look better with a little more weight on, but my belt tells me otherwise.


----------



## happytime (Jul 27, 2016)

Good for you "oldman" . My son is a runner an he to is lean an full of muscles  ,he's also 43. At 43 we could do what he does to not so much anymore.
But we have to keep at it if we want to grow old an pain free. I salute you as never being a runner it's something I could never conquer. I gave it a try a 
few times an just could not do it. So run Forest run.


----------



## 911 (Jul 28, 2016)

The Pennsylvania State Police has a weight to height scale that we are held to. Each year when we receive our physical those that are off scale have to sit down with the doctor and together the two of them must work out a diet and/or exercise program that will get the person back in line. It may be more or less exercise, or their nutrition may have to be adjusted. 

It is highly unlikely that you will ever see a Pennsylvania State Policeman with his belly hanging over his belt.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 28, 2016)

911 said:


> The Pennsylvania State Police has a weight to height scale that we are held to. Each year when we receive our physical those that are off scale have to sit down with the doctor and together the two of them must work out a diet and/or exercise program that will get the person back in line. It may be more or less exercise, or their nutrition may have to be adjusted.
> 
> It is highly unlikely that you will ever see a Pennsylvania State Policeman with his belly hanging over his belt.



That only makes Good Sense.  The police Must be in top physical condition to do their jobs properly...as they never know when the next call may require them to "move quickly".  I've seen a couple of our local sheriff deputies, out here in the boondocks, that are beginning to resemble a Beached Walrus...I don't know how those guys could ever hope to respond to an emergency situation.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 28, 2016)

I was always a runner, and loved it.  Then, like Oldman, Arthur Itis struck me, too, badly enough that I had to have both hips replaced.  Doc said that all that running on city streets may have contributed to the destruction of my hip joints.  My knees aren't great either. I'm not allowed to run anymore because of the impact on joints, but I walk a lot.  In my case, I was always very active, but arthritis got me anyway.  It runs in my family.  I've also got it in shoulders, neck and hands.  YUCK!  Mine is not as bad as my mother's was, though.


----------



## Brookswood (Jul 28, 2016)

For some of us we gained weight following the low-fat guidelines given to us for 30+ years.     The more I read about the old  food guidelines the more I think we were fed a lot of malarkey that was backed by wishful thinking rather than good science.   

I can't say what will work for anybody else as we are all different. If somebody thrives being a vegan, great!  Or a paleo person, great!  Or eating nothing but sugary treats and fried potatoes, great!

  In my case, cutting way back on added sugar was a good first step. Then I cut back on the highly processed carbs.  I stopped worrying about naturally occurring fat  or using fats like olive oil and butter to enhance the flavor and texture of what I eat.  In three months I was down 25 pounds.   If i ramp up the carbs, especially added sugar, I gain some of it back.   

I now eat food closer to the way it grew out of the earth, or walked, flew or swam on the earth.  That seems to work for me.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 2, 2016)

I have lost weight, I am down to 205#.  I have also lost height, I am down to 6'2".

Some folks are just not tall enough for their weight, but that is tough to remedy when you are a geezer.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 2, 2016)

Do as your doctor says:  *"If it tastes good; SPIT IT OUT !!!"*


----------

